# Foster Bros. pron



## knyfeknerd (Jan 29, 2013)

I saw someone on KF posted this link to some (I'm assuming) Russian website with some great old Foster Bros. knives. 
http://www.cookingknife.ru/iView.aspx?id=38
I happen to have one of these chef knives in my possession from Son for PIF. 
Hope this link is ok with the mods. 
Maybe I can ask Marko if he knows anything about this site.


----------



## Seth (Jan 29, 2013)

Or maybe gentlecook will respond. He know's lots about Russia.


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 29, 2013)

Those star rivets are sick -


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow some huge info in there too. 

http://www.cookingknife.ru/aShow.aspx?id=35

That has more info than what you find on any ws site.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 29, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Those star rivets are sick -



Would it be bad form for a maker to copy these on a new knife?

Love them!


----------



## Vladimir (Jan 29, 2013)

This is an amazing site and a great person founder this site Andrew Kozlowski
I hope he will be on this forum and answer some questions


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder when they quit making knives with the Foster Brothers stamp? Back in the 1980's Columbia Cutlery sent me a large catalog with both their own line and a full range of "Foster Brothers" stamped blades. I think it is buried someplace out in the old catalogs I store up in the haymount of the barn. Not sure they were actually making knives or just selling contract made cutlery with their logo on them.


----------



## steeley (Jan 29, 2013)

Great Site ! Thank you Chris.


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 29, 2013)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Would it be bad form for a maker to copy these on a new knife?
> 
> Love them!




If it is them I am guilty. Had some custom pins made over 3 years ago with the Lone Star.....thought it was an original idea. And then I thought the same thing about stabilized-epoxy filled Cholla cactus.

PZ


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 29, 2013)

Pabloz said:


> If it is them I am guilty. Had some custom pins made over 3 years ago with the Lone Star.....thought it was an original idea. And then I thought the same thing about stabilized-epoxy filled Cholla cactus.
> 
> PZ


Pics or it didn't happen! 
I would love to see some of them star rivets!


----------



## Pabloz (Jan 30, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> I would love to see some of them star rivets!





OOOPPPSSS....YEA, I forgot about that rule. I'll retract what I said above. Sorry, pics or nothing!

PZ


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 30, 2013)

Noodle Soup said:


> I wonder when they quit making knives with the Foster Brothers stamp? Back in the 1980's Columbia Cutlery sent me a large catalog with both their own line and a full range of "Foster Brothers" stamped blades. I think it is buried someplace out in the old catalogs I store up in the haymount of the barn. Not sure they were actually making knives or just selling contract made cutlery with their logo on them.





Quoting from "Levine's Guide To Knives And Their Values - 4th Edition" by Bernard Levine...




> *Foster Bros.*
> In 1883 John Chatillon & Sons Co. of New York City, a half-century old maker of scales, acquired the Foster Brothers Cutlery Co. of Fulton, New York, founded in 1878 by Frank and Allie Foster. Chatillon expanded the Foster Bros. line to over 500 items. During World War II Foster made 250,000 cleavers for the military, plus thousands of bolos and other knives. Chatillon closed Foster Bros. in the 1950's, and sold the name to the Columbia Cutlery Co.





Quoting "Goins' Encyclopedia of Cutlery Markings" by John & Charlotte Goins...




> *Foster Bros. & Chatillon Co.*
> c. 1835 - present
> John Chatillon Company made scales when it was founded in 1835. Eventually, they began making butcher knives, cleavers, and steels. In 1885, they became sole agents agents for the Foster Brothers line butchers' tools.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, I know about the site (in fact, I have been sending Russian/Ukrainian speakers there for a wile) and know the person whose site it is. He is a knife enthusiast from St. Petersburg, Russia and he is a member here.

The site is great - lots of pics and lots of information on knives and knife use.

M


----------



## teke (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, friends!
My name is Andrey, I am from Saint Petersburg, Russia. I am the owner the site 
www.cookingknife.ru with the photos of Foster Brothers knives.
There are not only photos - http://www.cookingknife.ru/iView.aspx?id=38 at this site, but the article about Foster Brothers and other american cutlery companies (19-20 century) Sorry, it is in Russian, but there are a lot of photos - http://www.cookingknife.ru/aShow.aspx?id=44
Thank you very much for good words about my site
Andrey (Teke)


----------



## chinacats (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome Andrey!


----------



## steeley (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Andrey and welcome to the forum .
your site is great .


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 31, 2013)

Good stuff, Andrey!


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 1, 2013)

Star rivets? You mean like these? :dazed:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045KQXKM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## chinacats (Feb 1, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> Star rivets? You mean like these? :dazed:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045KQXKM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


:lol2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 1, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> Star rivets? You mean like these? :dazed:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045KQXKM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




So much for doing this, douche got to it first and uncooled it. :censored:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 1, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> Star rivets? You mean like these? :dazed:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045KQXKM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



Lame!


----------



## steeley (Feb 1, 2013)

Trade mark infringement !

probably not , but I am spreading the rumor .


----------

